# Cranberries



## kiko 26

Good evening 
Eu procurei no dicionário o significado de algumas palavras, mas continuo confuso.Alguém sabe o que é isto?

1-CRANBERRY 
2-MY GOODIES
Obrigado.    Adriano


----------



## cuchuflete

Oi Kiko,

Sorry I cannot give you more than a quick translation:  é uma planta:  oxicoco; arando; uva-do-monte.  É muito comum aquí em Maine...uma fruta com sabor ácido.

Cuchuflete


----------



## kiko 26

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Oi Kiko,
> 
> Sorry I cannot give you more than a quick translation: é uma planta: oxicoco; arando; uva-do-monte. É muito comum aquí em Maine...uma fruta com sabor ácido.
> 
> Cuchuflete


oxicoco ? /uva-do-monte?
Does it taste like coconut or like grape?
thanks for helping
Adriano ,Brasil


----------



## Jonegy

Oi Adriano

CRANBERRY :  Como Cuchuflete diz mas q a fruta e pequinas bagas vermelho e muito acido. Usualmente usada como molhe no carne de peru. (Semelhante a usar molhe da laranja com pato). Na mesma familia de plantas tem BLUEBERRY e BILBERRY com bagas negrazuis (negra/azul).  Eu li num outro foro q ha uns tipos de Blueberry/Bilberry em RS - nas serras. Os foreros nao podem concordar si a fruta brasileira e igual -  mas como eu diz - os aves nao precisam passaporte ou visa e podem cagar onde se quis  .

MY GOODIES :  Mais dificil - mas aki em inglaterra criancas usam essas palavras pra balas - mas mais commum entre os adultos masculinos e giria pra " direitos casamental sexuais";  - I wonder if she will give me my goodies tonight?  -  If I buy her some flowers I should get my goodies tonight !

Bem - e minha doacao - so ha de ver q meus primos no outra lado de Atlantico tem de contar.

Espero q ti ajude e como sempre = desculpe meu portugues

Abcaos


----------



## Vanda

kiko 26 said:
			
		

> oxicoco ? /uva-do-monte?
> Does it smell like coconut or like grape?
> thanks for helping
> Adriano ,Brasil


 
Kiko

Cranberries é da mesma família de amoras, morangos, etc. Frutinhas de
bagas vermelhas, vermelho escuras, arroxeadas, etc.


----------



## MarcB

segudo o dicionario gastronomico cranberries=Mirtilos


----------



## kiko 26

Boa noite e obrigado a todos vocês pelas traduções.
As aves não precisam de passaporte ou visto e podem cagar onde querem.
Uau, Jonegy!! É você mesmo que é o autor desta frase? Vc daria um belo poeta! Obrigado por gastar o seu tempo e o seu Português comigo.Aprendi bastante com vc.
Adriano


----------



## Outsider

Olá, Joneguy, bem-vindo ao fórum. 

Não resisto a fazer duas pequenas correcções ao seu texto:



			
				Jonegy said:
			
		

> Oi Adriano
> 
> CRANBERRY :  Como Cuchuflete diz mas q a fruta e pequinas bagas vermelho e muito acido. Usualmente usada como molhe no carne de peru. (Semelhante a usar molhe da laranja com pato).


Escrevemos "molho" e dizemos "pato com laranja".


----------



## Jonegy

Outsider said:
			
		

> Escrevemos "molho" e dizemos "pato com laranja".


 
rsrsrsrsrsrsrs

no futuro ha de dar um olho no dicionario

valeu


----------



## kiko 26

Mirtilos sounds strange!. it even seems to be spanish.


----------



## Vanda

kiko 26 said:
			
		

> Mirtilos sounds strange!. it even seems to be spanish.


 
Kiko

esquisito né, mas é português mesmo:

 Planta silvestre (Vaccinium myrtillus) da família das mirtáceas, cujo fruto é de um azul quase preto, pequenino, usado em geléias, compotas, licores, etc; o extrato das folhas é considerado antidiabético.  
 2.  O fruto comestível do mirtilo


----------



## Jonegy

Vanda said:
			
		

> Kiko
> 
> esquisito né, mas é português mesmo:
> 
> Planta silvestre (Vaccinium myrtillus) da família das mirtáceas, cujo fruto é de um azul quase preto, pequenino, usado em geléias, compotas, licores, etc; o extrato das folhas é considerado antidiabético.
> 2. O fruto comestível do mirtilo


 
meu dicionario ingles me conta q V. myrtillus e verdade da origem sul europeu


----------



## Vanda

Jonegy said:
			
		

> meu dicionario ingles me conta q V. myrtillus e verdade da origem sul europeu


 
Olá Jonegy,

Estava me referindo ao fato do Kiko achar a palavra "mirtilo " parecer
espanhol e não português; pode até ser igual nos dois idiomas, não sei como
é no espanhol.

Vaccinium myrtillus : este é o nome latino/científico da planta. 
É que por aqui não se acha desta frutinha, então fica muito estranho 
para nós identificarmos. Eu só fui conhecer quando fui à Europa a 
1a vez.
Em outros threads, alguém mencionou que tem dela no estado
do Rio Grande do Sul,mas pessoalmente, nunca vi por aqui.


----------



## Jonegy

Vanda said:
			
		

> Olá Jonegy,
> 
> Em outros threads, alguém mencionou que tem dela no estado
> do Rio Grande do Sul,mas pessoalmente, nunca vi por aqui.


 
eu tbm mais ha de ser quase 2 anos atras - mas agora quando a gente mencionam myrtola e lembrei q foi essa q falem foi em RS


----------



## cuchuflete

Olá Vanda...

Favor de deixar uma complicação...

http://plants.usda.gov/cgi_bin/gallery_page.cgi?earl=gallery.cgi&category=genus&classes=all&sort=scisort&txtparm=Vaccinium&wetland=all&origin=all&results=thumbnails&pagenum=1

No ingles dos eeuu, a variedade _mirtilo_ se chama 'huckleberry'.  Não é o mesmo que blueberry, o que é _vaccinium angustifolium_

Cranberry é _Vaccinium_ _oxycoccos_ L.

Um abraço,
Qxu



			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> Olá Jonegy,
> 
> Estava me referindo ao fato do Kiko achar a palavra "mirtilo " parecer
> espanhol e não português; pode até ser igual nos dois idiomas, não sei como
> é no espanhol.
> 
> Vaccinium myrtillus : este é o nome latino/científico da planta.
> É que por aqui não se acha desta frutinha, então fica muito estranho
> para nós identificarmos. Eu só fui conhecer quando fui à Europa a
> 1a vez.
> Em outros threads, alguém mencionou que tem dela no estado
> do Rio Grande do Sul,mas pessoalmente, nunca vi por aqui.


----------



## cuchuflete

tres variedades de vaccinium-- acima huckleberry. _,  Vaccinium myrtillus_, baixo izquerda blueberry,_ vaccinium angustifolium,_  baixo direita cranberry,_ vaccinium_ _oxycoccos_


----------



## danstar62

Hey Kiko,

   Cranberry em Português (pelo menos no Brasil) é groselha! 

   Agora queria que você me dissesse se "blueberry" é cassis no Brasil ou se tem outra tradução.

   Thanks a bunch!!

    Dan




			
				kiko 26 said:
			
		

> Good evening
> Eu procurei no dicionário o significado de algumas palavras, mas continuo confuso.Alguém sabe o que é isto?
> 
> 1-CRANBERRY
> 2-MY GOODIES
> Obrigado. Adriano


----------



## danstar62

Olha eu conheço cranberry como groselha....Posso até estar enganado mas sei que strawberry é morango. raspberry é framboesa, blackberry é amora, blueberry acho que é cassis....Mas cranberry tenho quase certeza que é groselha....

XOXO


----------



## danstar62

And what's blueberry?? "Cassis"?  

Folks, cranberry is "groselha" in Portuguese.....Trust me on this one.....


----------



## queridaisis

bom, que eu saiba...
groselha = currant, gooseberry
cranberry = oxicoco
raspberry= framboesa
mulberry = amora (a mais comum no BR)
blackberry= uma especie de amora
blueberry=especie mirtilo
e cassis eh igual no mundo todo nao?


----------



## ferrari

"Cassis" é como chamamos em português a fruta "blackcurrant".


----------



## ferrari

A título de curiosidade, pra quem quiser *ver* as diferenças entre blackcurrant, blueberry, cranberry e gooseberry, coloquei as imagens das frutas no seguinte endereço: 

geocities.com/rodfcesar/wordreference/​Sei que este fórum não é sobre fotografias, mas, às vezes, uma imagem vale mais do algumas palavras...


----------



## Lems

danstar62 said:
			
		

> Hey Kiko,
> 
> Cranberry em Português (pelo menos no Brasil) é groselha!
> 
> Agora queria que você me dissesse se "blueberry" é cassis no Brasil ou se tem outra tradução.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!
> 
> Dan


Olá danstar, bem-vindo aos fóruns WR!  

*Cassis*

Acepções
■ substantivo masculino de dois números 
1    Rubrica: angiospermas. 
     m.q. groselheira-preta (Ribes nigrum) 
2    Rubrica: angiospermas. 
     o fruto desta planta, de que se fazem geléias, licores e xaropes muito apreciados mundialmente, tb. us. contra resfriados e, desde a Idade Média, para colorir o vinho 
3    xarope feito com esse fruto, conhecido na França como crème de cassis 

Etimologia
fr. cassis (1561) 'designação da planta', (1809) 'bebida feita com a fruta', (1860) 'designação da fruta'; talvez transposição do lat. cassia; o cassis talvez tenha as mesmas propriedades medicinais da cássia

Sinônimos
em todas as acp.: cássis

Fonte: Dicionário Houaiss da Língua Portuguesa.

Para mais informações sugiro que você poste no fórum French-English.

Lems
____________
Dizia o gordo filósofo: a vida é um hiato de tédio entre uma refeição e outra.


----------



## danstar62

Thanks for the information Queridaisis!!

I wasn't so sure and now with your information (and more research!!) I came to agree totally with your description!!


----------



## nycphotography

A CRANBERRY is grown in a wet boggy soil, is VERY dark red (blood red) and up to 1cm in size.  And they are VERY TART.  They usually have sugar added when cooked, to make a SWEET but still TART marmalade consistency sauce.  They are also used for juice.  The juice is acidic and deemed good helpful for urinary health.

A BLUEBERRY is grown on bushes in dry, sandy, acidic soil and is VERY SWEET.  They are from 5 to 8mm in size.  The berry is a dark purblish blue, but the surface of the berry can be powdery white (wild yeast I think kind of like a grape).

I don't know the names in Portuguese, but maybe these descriptions can help nail down the specifics.


----------



## Outsider

cranberry
blueberry


----------



## RenataFabris

cranberry = groselha
cassis = blackcurrant


----------



## Outsider

Os verdadeiros Cranberries.


----------



## angelina barbosa

Olá a todos! 
O problema é que nos países de expressão portuguesa não existe a variedade de frutos silvestres que se pode encontrar nos países mais frios. 
"Cassis", por exemplo, é um francesismo, não é praticamente usado em Portugal. Será equivalente a "groselha preta", enquanto "gooseberry" corresponde a "groselha branca(ou verde)". "Cranberry" é "arando", que creio ser uma variedade de mirtilo (blueberry). Cá por Portugal o que há é sobretudo amoras, groselhas vermelhas,morangos,framboesas e medronhos. Mirtilos e arandos foram aparecendo nos iogurtes de frutos silvestres e nas pastelarias com doces de origem francesa.


----------



## imarisa

blueberry se chama Cassis no Brasil e mirtilo ou arando em Portugal


----------



## ferrari

Acho que está havendo confusão. 

Embora sejam muito parecidos, da mesma divisão (magnoliophyta) e classe (magnoliopsida), o cassis é da ordem saxifragales, família grossulariaceae e gênero ribes. 

Já o mirtilo  pertence à ordem ericales, família ericaceae, do gênero vaccinium. 

Ambos deliciosos, diga-se de passagem.


----------



## imarisa

realmente aqui precisamos de uma explicação mais técnica, porque as bagas são muitas e as traduções são pobres...
Mas o que creio que todos concordamos é que Cranberry é vermelha! logo, não é mirtilo nem cassis. 
Do que já ouvi, em portugal usa-se "Arando" para traduzir "Cranberry", e talvez, Groselha no Brasil... (apesar de groselha também haver cá e ser extremamente parecida com a Cranberry... eheheh)


----------



## merquiades

Bom dia a todos!  Berries are really problematic and have globalized quicker than authentic vocabulary terms in languages...  Ok, cranberry is a North American fruit grown in bogs, really bitter and can't really be eaten or drunk without adding sugar.  Until recently only North Americans had them.  Nowadays they have spread to Europe and probably to South America..  In Europe there is a red berry that looks like a cranberry but is different and has a different taste.  This fruit is Arando in Portugal, and is now used to refer to both fruits.  Mirtilo is a sweet blue fruit in Europe that looks like a blueberry, but is not really that either.  Groselha is redcurrant in Europe but I don't think it's eaten much elsewhere (but it's not a cranberry neither in appearance nor taste), and perhaps in Brazil those two have been confused?  Cassis is blackcurrant, very sweet and used as a syrup in drinks, it's referred to as Groselha Preta and is different in taste and form from a blackberry (officially Amora) but amora in Portugal is also another fruit...  It's a mess.  I don't think I've furthered the discussion much but perhaps we should use the word cranberry as in the language of origin or else use the official latin term which in this case would be oxicoco for cranberry.  Até logo!


----------

